# Gracie's



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey everyone including Karen :biggrin1:
I decided that EVERYONE should get the chance to see Gracie without digging their way through the Please don't faint thread. She's such a beauty and needs her own unfought attention!
Karen, we all can't wait to see your&your family's happy faces when you finally pick her up today! :cheer2: Only a few hours left... I think 5pm EST...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: I'm eagerly awaiting!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I thought that Karen said she was picking Gracie up at 3pm? 

Regardless, I'm very excited for Karen (and Gracie, of course)! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad you remembered to post this, Maryam!

Karen, I'm thinking of you and Gracie today. Have a great trip picking her up.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina, I don't know...as all of you know by now, my math is terrible, haha. But Karen posted at 12:33 a.m. and said only 16h and 27 min left or something similar...hmm.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't wait!!!!! More pup pictures :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Karen, good luck with your trip! Looking foward to seeing picturs. :whoo:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

arty:Not much longer Karen!!!!!!:cheer2: I can't wait for you to have her in your arms and recieve all the puppy kissess!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wonder what you will be doing this weekend????? I hope you have all your housework done because that seems to be on the back burner for awhile......oh sooo happy for ya!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

3h45min


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh it is getting closer and closer....I am going to do my errands and be back so I can see the new posts!!!!! I am a little jealous Karen I wish I was picking up a puppy!!!!!


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

This is sooo much fun.
Seems like just yesterday we were going to get Dillly. I can't believe it has been over 2 months.
Can't wait to see pics of your new baby!
Kim


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

2h51min. Karen, can you tell I'm excited too???


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

No it is almost down to one more hour...how long will it take to go and get Gracie? Wish I was a little mouse at your house tonight!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Karen, I am sure you will be ecstatic about your new girl, Gracie. Oh I wish I could be there too !!  Take the time you need to enjoy her, to settle in to things and to get some sleep tonight. We'll all be waiting patiently for your update.


What am I saying?????? HURRY UP AND POST! WE'RE DYING HERE !!!!!! 

LMBO


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

It's 3:30 is she home yet??


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have no idea, I thought she's picking her up at 5p.m.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking to see if Gracie's home yet... This is so exciting!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Only 14min, I wish this was my countdown as well... :focus:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!!! Whatever time she gets Gracie, I bet she won't be here posting within the first few minutes after. She'll probably be totally enamored with her and enjoying her.

Did Karen say how far she has to drive to get Gracie? I don't remember.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just checking in - thought I might see some new fur baby pics!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Just checking in with you all to see if she is home yet....I know that in the begining there is sooo much going on.....I wanted to post but I just wanted her to be comfortable in her new home.....I was driving home and got excited becuase I knew that Gracie was coming home....man we are some crazy people on here....what did we ever do before we joined the forum?????


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karen, it's 6:38 pm now, I think we gave you enough time to come home and upload pics and videos...HURRY!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Karen where are you......we want pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hoto: I am sure you are enjoying your little....I remember how it was.....you will be on here soon enough I am sure!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Will check in before I go to bed tonight!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Still waiting.... We're such an impatient lot, aren't we??? :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok I am watching a nice romantic movie with my hubby and I sneak in here to peek to see if we have any news on Gracie.....my hubby busted me out.....he said when we get high speed internet we will put the lab top in the living room then I will spend some time with him......we are a sad bunch!!!!! Oh well will check in later!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Megan, too funny!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh My Gosh!! You guys are SOOO CUTE!! I really love you all. What a wonderful welcome to our family's most prized possession!! Yes, we finally arrived in Colorado Springs at 3:43 p.m. (43 minutes late - Arghhhhh!!!) She is home. She did beautifully on the way home. Absolutely no car sickness, though I was prepared thanks to the wonderful threads. She is so cuddley sweet. She is spending time exploring. I will try to snap photos and get them on tonight, if not tomorrow. 

Maryam - you are so adorable . . . starting Gracie's on thread. You are so sweet!!

She has a vet appointment tomorrow morning. I'm thankful because apparently she been having some very grainy dry stools. She's been straining to poop. I'm not sure if she's dehydrated or not. She has only been drinking milk. It's hard to measure the amount when there are 3 puppies drinking from the same bowl. How do I get her to transition to water? Should I be worried about her stools? I'm just not completely sure. I will know soon enough. I just want her to be healthy, ya know? If you have any comments - please share.

I don't mean to run, but this is going to be a busy night. I just wanted to let you all know - I think you are ALL awesome and adorable counting down with me. Unfortunately, I worked today and I couldn't check my messages until now. Thanks so much - it meant the world!! I wish I could reply to everyone individually!! Please know how much I appreciated it.:dance:

You will get pictures soon - promise!! My kids are just running around her and I must get back to them now.

Karen


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

So glad you are home safe and sound.

Enjoy your little one. Can't wait to see pics!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad for the good update.

Her breeder didn't have her drinking water at all? You should be able to put a small bowl of water in front of her and dip your finger in it and touch it to her mouth to show her what it is and where it is. She should drink it if she is thirsty.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen,

I am so glad you guys are home safe and sound. Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karen,
so glad to see it all went well. I wouldn't worry about the transition from milk to water, as I'm sure a thirsty puppy will just want to drink. Don't worry about uploading pictures tonight, first thing in the morning tomorrow is fine with us. :biggrin:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Glad for the good update.
> 
> Her breeder didn't have her drinking water at all? You should be able to put a small bowl of water in front of her and dip your finger in it and touch it to her mouth to show her what it is and where it is. She should drink it if she is thirsty.


Her breeder put both milk and water out, but the milk was the only thing that was ever empty. So, I'm assuming that she was only drinking milk. I could be wrong on that. I have dipped my finger in the water - she's not interested. She's probably a little overwhelmed right now with everything. I know she had a good pee at the breeders before we left, and we stopped on the way home and she peed. So, I'm thinking she's probably just fine.

Just took some pictures, I will download tonight.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Karen, congratulations! That first day and night are the MOST exciting. Gracie is absolutely precious. Her name is perfect, too. Enjoy every minute!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congratulations on Gracie coming home Karen! I think once she's settled down, she should start to drink water. Just keep showing her where it is.

We NEED pics!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

> Just took some pictures, I will download tonight.


OK, Karen, you really tricked me with that one,:laugh: it's 2 hours later and I still don't see any pics...hope everyone's sleeping well by now.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen - how exciting GRACIE IS HOME!!! I hope you had a great night!! What a good sign that she didnt get sick on the way home, hopefully that means you will have one that travels well! Cant wait to see pictures!! Will be watching all day!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yea Gracie is home. :whoo: We cant wait to see the pictures.
Hope she didnt keep you up too much last night, good luck at the vets today.
Congrats on bringing your new girl home.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yayy!:whoo:

I just answered some of you q's, I bet she will drink more today. The first day they are so overwhelmed with exploring and all the 'new smells' and just getting to know everyone, she'll settle in and be on a schedule before you know it.

I bet you are going to have a blast with her this weekend! I hope she's okay and glad to hear she's got a vet appointment. Wet food might not be a bad idea, actually..if she's dehydrated, so you can ask your vet about it.

Gracie just makes me SMILE so much, I think she reminds me of my lil' lady! I can't wait to see more pictures!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Pictures yet!!??! I hope you all had a good first night.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome home Gracie and more importantly, welcome to the forum (or as soon as we see pictures <BG>)

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to know Gracie's home, safe and sound. Hope last night went well and today's vet appt. brings nothing but the greatest news.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulation on your new "Baby"!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Glad it is all going well with Gracie, can't wait to see some pictures too.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hope all went well for you all last night!!!! Can't wait to some pictures soon!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

If I remember right, I hardly got on the forum the first few weeks after we got Izzy....I also remember thinking...OMG, what did I do?? LOL! Just like with my human babies...I've forgotten why I had those thoughts, and only remember the pure joy they have all brought into my life...human and furry!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yeah that is what I remember just being with Jillee and my other two dogs.....I had Leeann tell everyone how things were going when we brought Jillee home....I wanted to post but it was busy getting her settled in!!! We will here all the cute stories soon!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for such a wonderful warm welcome!! Yes, I'm still around! Little puppies take so much time!! Especially that just pure adoring time!! Here are a couple of pictures as promised. My husband took the camera this morning to my sons Pinewood Derby - so I couldn't download the pictures. Darn!! What's more important - the Pinewood Derby or showing pictures of Gracie to the forum??!!! Ha!! I have a couple for you now, but she is sleeping and exploring so much it is hard to get a good picture. One of the pictures is when we just got into the car and we put her in between my two kids. They just love her to pieces!! Dang - her collar with ID tags is HUGE on her now that I look at the picture!!! (One is her regular ID, and one is her ID for the microchip.) Do you guys keep their collars on? I will try to get more photos when she is more alert. She's playing some, but she really just wants to explore more than anything.

Last night we put her in her crate. She slept on the floor right next to me. She didn't wimper _*even once*_!! We went to bed around midnight and our alarm woke us up about 6:30. Unfortunately she was sitting in pee!! Yikes!! (Emergency Butt Bath!!!) :bathbaby: I think I'm going to have to wake up earlier and take her since she won't wimper when she has to go. But she has gone poop outside 2x, and gone pee on her pee pad a couple of times. So far, no accidents. Don't think that will last though - when the kids are watching her - it is bound to happen. Right now, everyone is watching her every move.

The vet appointment went well. She pooped last night and this morning. No problems at all. The vet says her stools are fine. Whatever it was - has passed. She says shes very healthy - no concerns. Yeah!! We got her microchipped, too. I would really hate to lose her!!!

Last night I put peanut butter on the water bottle adapter that many of you have. She already knows thats where to get water. Amazing how fast she picked it up. Thanks to everyone for writing about it. Love it already . . . even though my husband thinks I'm treating her like a guinnea pig!! LOL :biggrin1:

Well, I better run. Gracie's sister is part of the forum. She went home yesterday, too. I'm trying to get her to post . . . hopefully soon. She looks just like Gracie, but a little bigger. Come on Diana - POST!!  I know things are busy for her right now as well. I'm so excited because they only live 15 - 20 minutes away.

Thanks for such a warm welcome. I have showed Gracie the pictures of her new little friends already. You are all such wonderful people.

Karen & Gracie:baby:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

She looks very happy and right at home. Looks like she is loved by two cuties!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Precious! Precious! Precious!  I remember the Pinewood Derby days  I have 2 boys scouts, too!

Your children are adorable and yes they look SO smitten! I bet she's the Star of the house right now. You are right, the kids won't watch her so closely in a few weeks and I remember Gucci would sometimes get so busy playing with the kids she would forget to go to the pad to pee. Oh, and company coming over...that was a distraction for her (hence..accident!) But they do catch on and are very bright.

My husband says the SAME thing about the water dispenser! LOL He says "she's not a guinea pig!" ound: Yeah, welll...a clean, dry beard is the goal, pal! 

Crate accidents will happen!

How very cool that Gracie's sibling is closeby and you told her about the forum! :welcome:

hugs,
Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awww, Karen!
So glad it all seems to fall into place. She is so gorgeous, love how she looks straight into the camera on the first pic! Your human kids look adorable too!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Look at that face, just adorable. Thanks for the update, we know you are busy having fun with Gracie.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwwwww......Gracie has the sweetest face. And your kids are adorable too. Glad you've got her home now. You will enjoy her so much!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How cute! I love that first picture of her looking at the camera! You also have beautiful children and the three make a great looking family!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

That third picture shows she is already part of the pack. Adorable and I think she looks sweet in pink!

Great job on recruiting another forum member as well!

Amanda


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

OMG those photos are absolutely adorable! Gracie is as cute as your two children. 

Have fun - and take lots of photos! These puppy weeks go by SO fast. 

Wanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She is absolutely adorable!!!!!You must be in heaven!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

She's a little doll Karen!! Aren't new puppies fun? 
Watch the things hanging from her collar. They could get caught in her teeth.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, I wanted to add, you don't have to keep the microchip tag on her at all times. I have yet to even have Kubrick wear his at all. I think it's way too big and bulky. Not to mention ugly. LOL. As long as she has a regular ID tag on, it should be fine... you can even add her microchip number to the ID tag if you want to.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG! Could Miss Gracie be any sweeter? :baby::angel: And look at those happy kids! CONGRATULATIONS!! Thanks for the puppy fix!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> She's a little doll Karen!! Aren't new puppies fun?
> Watch the things hanging from her collar. They could get caught in her teeth.


Jan - Excellent idea. I remember my little Yorkie (years ago) biting on his tags. His jaws pulled down and his mouth stuck open. Maybe Gracie won't be wearing her collar too much around the house!!



Lina said:


> Karen, I wanted to add, you don't have to keep the microchip tag on her at all times. I have yet to even have Kubrick wear his at all. I think it's way too big and bulky. Not to mention ugly. LOL. As long as she has a regular ID tag on, it should be fine... you can even add her microchip number to the ID tag if you want to.


Lina - I LOVE the idea of putting the microchip # on their tag. Maybe put "Microchip # ...... with our phone number, if there is room her name as well.) I know some books don't recommend putting their dogs name on the collar because of some puppy nappers!! What do you guys think of that?

Karen


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Gracie is an absolutely adorable little doll!!! 

All three of my guys don't wear any colors around the house. As soon as they are indoors, off come the colors and leashes.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Karen,

I had Gucci some tags made that has our info on it, but I used Jan's suggestion and put "Needs Medicine" on it! LOL, So hopefully, someone may be discouraged from keeping her if they think she comes with a big medical bill!

It says:
Name
NEEDS MEDICINE
micro #
phone #

Kara


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Kara -
Love the NEEDS MEDICINE idea. I think I'm going to remake her tag. The way you wrote it is great. Awesome idea!!! Thanks!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Gracie is adorable and so tiny. Love the pictures. Have fun with her.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Better yet, my guys have their names on theirs but also I have REWARD and our phone# - I have no idea what the reward is, but I figured everyone is motivated by money$$


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

eaglehavanese said:


> Kara -
> Love the NEEDS MEDICINE idea. I think I'm going to remake her tag. The way you wrote it is great. Awesome idea!!! Thanks!


I thought it was very clever, too (Thanks for the idea, Jan!) My kids were a bit 'miffed'. LOL, but I'd rather people think she's a high maintenance dog than a love bug! Well, she is high maintanance! LOL)

I found a seller on ebay that did both sides of the tag (with the same info) which is GREAT and they have been really durable and haven't scratched at all!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YOu can also check with your vet. Mine does my tags, both sides for me.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Gracie is precious.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gracie is sooooo cute. Love, love, love that first photo. Day one and she's already a great model. The kids definitely look smitten and are adorable too. Have fun with all of them. Those puppy days do go so fast. 

Anxiously awaiting more pictures.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Gracie is so cute.....love the photos...I can't believe you found time to post them!! I had my eyes glued to Izzy constantly to make sure she didn't have an accident in the house. I guess the persistance paid off..she's the best trained dog and rings the bell for our lab too!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Gracie is so very cute. What a sweet face! Loved the pictures! Enjoy!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

There are so many adorable dogs on this forum!! I'm can't imagine that we will have only 1 for very long. I just haven't seen a single one that I wouldn't pick myself. I can see how there are nuts out there with like 50 dogs. They are hard to resist. 3 will be my limit, and only because Jessie (our Cairn Terrier) is 13 years old.

Laurie & Kara - I'm going to have to check into getting a double sided tag. It is so simple, but I've not heard of them before. I really don't want to have a huge tag on her and this will help with that.



Judy A said:


> Gracie is so cute.....love the photos...I can't believe you found time to post them!! I had my eyes glued to Izzy constantly to make sure she didn't have an accident in the house. I guess the persistance paid off..she's the best trained dog and rings the bell for our lab too!


Judy - Gracie still has been accident free. Yeah! We bought the Tell Bell, another forum recommendation. We have been using it since we took her out the first time. I know we are just going through the motions right now, but I'm hoping it will eventually click. I'm hoping we are persistent like you to get her trained. How cute she rings the bell for your lab, too. I've heard of other dogs doing that. That is so sweet.

Her personality is finally coming around - she is coming out of her shell. I think she somewhat is beginning to feel like she's part of the family. She has been playing like a real "Havanese". It is so exciting to see. That is the side my breeder promised me she had, but we never saw it. Jessie (at 13) doesn't play with her at all, but her tail provides some great entertainment to Gracie. It is hilarious!!! She was barking and grabbing it. Gracie thought she was playing with her. NOT, but at least Gracie thought so. Jessie is so laid back and probably thought what the heck is this dog so wound up about? We laughed so hard! We also spent a couple of hours outside today raking leaves. She_ loved_ exploring the backyard. We are so loving her!!! I am actually experiencing that dog that you guys write about everyday. I've just been dreaming about and we are FINALLY living it. It just makes me so happy!! Yes, I'm on Cloud 9.

Thanks again for the warm welcomes. Possibly more pictures soon. Sorry for the long post. I'm just so happy!!

Karen & Gracie :baby:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

eaglehavanese said:


> Jan - Excellent idea. I remember my little Yorkie (years ago) biting on his tags. His jaws pulled down and his mouth stuck open. Maybe Gracie won't be wearing her collar too much around the house!!
> 
> Lina - I LOVE the idea of putting the microchip # on their tag. Maybe put "Microchip # ...... with our phone number, if there is room her name as well.) I know some books don't recommend putting their dogs name on the collar because of some puppy nappers!! What do you guys think of that?
> 
> Karen


I put NEEDS MEDS and my phone number. I figure nobody would want to keep a 'sick' dog and would return them.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, that is so great that you are enjoying Gracie so much! It's great not only for you but for Gracie too!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahhh, LOVE that face! She is so cute and her names seems to fit her!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> We are so loving her!!! I am actually experiencing that dog that you guys write about everyday.


:biggrin1: We are SO very happy for you!

I remember telling my husband about a month or so after Gucci had been home w/ us that she 'felt like she'd always been a part of the family' and it was hard to believe that we'd survived so long withOUT her here! lol, she really is a huge part of our family, everyone adores her!

The best is yet to come, Karen!  I also brought Gucci home on a weekend, but you'll have alot more one on one time to bond on the weekdays and really focus on training. My vet told us that most dogs aren't even really 'capable' of reliable housebreaking training until 16 weeks! eeks! But I think Havanese are much smarter than 'most' dogs!

Cloud nine only gets better! Next thing you know, you'll be at playdates and then volunteering your time to Hav related things and attending shows and gabbing on forums and so on! Oh..and looking for another one! ound:

Give Gracie lots of puppy kisses from me and Gucci! 

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Better yet, my guys have their names on theirs but also I have REWARD and our phone# - I have no idea what the reward is, but I figured everyone is motivated by money$$


I had reward on our too-- but it on Cash's it read "Cash reward!" LOL. So I thought they wouldn't know his name... I like the idea of "needs medicine" no one has to know that the medicine is a good dose of belly rubs.

I ordered mine from this website below- they come out really nice-- I put just their name on the front and all the other info on the back--- and they made the name on the front nice and big- it looks really cute.

http://www.boomerangtags.com/


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

> I am actually experiencing that dog that you guys write about everyday. I've just been dreaming about and we are FINALLY living it. It just makes me so happy!! Yes, I'm on Cloud 9.


Wow, Karen,
I couldn't put it in better words, cause I KNOW that's how I'll be feeling in 13 days! I'm SOOO happy for you and love to read your posts, because that makes me feel like I'm participating in your life. Also, it reminds me, that I need to go get some bells too. Man I'm so ready for this dog...
We'd LOVE to see tons of pictures, so don't be shy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Cash Reward!

ound: :laugh: ound:

Missy, that made me crack up.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Karen--such adorable pictures of your family, including the furbaby!!! I am glad that you are having fun. We got our first havanese when our Ciarn Terrier passed away at 16years. Three months later we got our second. 

Keep enjoying! 

Diane, we are waiting for you.....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy said:


> I had reward on our too-- but it on Cash's it read "Cash reward!" LOL. So I thought they wouldn't know his name... I like the idea of "needs medicine" no one has to know that the medicine is a good dose of belly rubs.
> 
> I ordered mine from this website below- they come out really nice-- I put just their name on the front and all the other info on the back--- and they made the name on the front nice and big- it looks really cute.
> 
> http://www.boomerangtags.com/


That is TOO cute!

My only fear about 'cash' reward is that Gucci would be such a sweetheart they'd rather have HER than a hundred dollars or so! lol, I'm just a worry wart but I bet alot of people are motivated for $$, unless they knew what breed she was and what she was worth!! Eeks. The thought of anything happening to my baby scares the crap outta me.

Kara


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello all,
I started a new thread to introduce you to Gracie's sister - Roxie. Just loving her and getting used to having a puppy in the house - it's been 12 years for us. Our lab, Licorice, died of cancer in June. Found this forum while searching for information about havanese as I had never even seen one before. You guys are amazing and I have enjoyed seeing all the pics and exploits of your babies!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Karen - Gracie is adorable!! We've had our new baby for 3 weeks now and I truly can't imagine life without her! Enjoy!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

JerseyGirl ~ Your little one is adorable in your avatar. Please, let us see more pictures of her. Did she adjust well? 

Gracie has done great!! I have a feeling that she is beginning to realize something is us. She is used to us, but she was a tiny bit cranky tonight. She is still very sweet, but wants to be alone more than late yesterday and this morning. We even let her sleep lots today. I hope she's not too sad. She still loves her cuddles.

More pictures will be posted tomorrow when my kids are off to school.

Karen


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, she probably is ok with alone time now cause she knows she is in her forever home & can relax!! she is too cute & you are so lucky to have Roxie close too!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Karen,

She's probably just *tired*! Little puppies need lots of sleep and I remember Gucci would get cranky, usually with the kids when they would try to entice her to play when she was sleeping. That is something I had to work on with her, she did not like being bothered when she was sleeping. I had to watch the kids a bit, too. 

But she's just had a busy weekend!

I know when I have my stepkids over for the weekend (for a total of 7!) She is plum wore out on Mondays, which is today actually!  She'll nap quite a bit more today, and that's because she played so hard this weekend.

Kara


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Karen,

When we first got Sissy she had so much stimulation during the day that by nighttime came she would literally just pass out. We could move her, pick her up and she would not even know it. That is when I did a lot of my grooming. She would be so tired she just didn't care....


Sometimes she just wanted her alone time - that she could snuggle next to me but not have someone touch her all the time.

Gracie is just a doll - sooooo cute!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

She sounds liek she is doing well....Jillee slept alot when she first came home....she stilll does...that is what she is doing now...in our bed,,,spoiled little girl!!! She is in bed with our lab!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Mondays are BIG nap days for Guch, and today is even more so! She was running from me this morning to avoid a 'paw bath' and she nailed her head on the coffee table! OUCH!!!!!!!! My husband and I felt so sorry for her, I skipped the paw bath and cuddled with her muddy feet and snuggled her next to me with her blankie.

My DH keeps IM'ing me asking how she's doing! :kiss: gosh, we love this lil' girl. I think she's alright, but her whimpering afterwards just made me heart drop!

How is Gracie this morning? Are your kids at school?

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, Kubrick just did something very similar the other day. Ran his head smack into a wall. It freaked me out but it didn't daze him for a second. I did look at his head and rub it hard to see if he yelped but he only wanted to play some more. I guess it looked like it hurt more than it actually did. 

I'm glad that Gucci girl is doing better from her head smacking!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

LOgan runs into the glass door almost every day!! If we are coming in the house I open the sreen door first and he doesnt realize and never remembers that there is a glass door too - bonk!! then he looks at the door like it did something wrong!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lina and Laurie,

I could've STRANGLED my husband because he started to _*blame me*_ that she couldn't SEE! Come on' now, she can always see when I have a treat in my hand and I don't keep top knots on her all the time, I take them out at night and skip somedays all together.

She started crying afterwards, so I know it really hurt her. That's the same darn table I broke my toe on! Its a danger to the whole family, yet.. my DH had to have it.

Sorry to hear the other lil' ones banged themselves up too. I think they just get so excited and hyped up they don't notice everything in their way!

Kara


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Ouch!! That sounds like it would hurt. Poor Gucci!! I guess they are human - even I do that sometimes. How stupid I feel when it happens!!! I guess it happens to our furbabies a little too often.

Gracie is getting very verbal during her play time. It is the cutest thing, as long as she doesn't get into the habit of yipping all of the time. 

The kids are off to school and she's had her play, so she's napping now. So, I as I promised . . . here are a few pictures. There are a couple of her and my Cairn Terrier Mix, Jessie. Gracie is already the alpha dog. She will chase Jessie all over the yard nipping at her tail. Jessie runs off with her tail down. I feel so sorry for Jessie!! I'm not sure if I should let it happen or to intervene. I know they have to place their rank, but I really think Gracie is just playing and Jessie is just not that peppy anymore. So, I have been discouraging the nipping. I allow her to follow Jessie though. I'm sure it will all work out - somehow. Well, here you go . . .

Karen & Gracie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That last picture of the two of them together is just too cute! Gracie is adorable. 

I wouldn't worry too much about being vocal during play. As a matter of fact, that is the only time Kubrick is vocal (with the exception of the door bell ringing). Since he doesn't do it all the time, it makes it cute.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The new pictures are great. They look so cute together. I love the one of them in bed together.

I wonder if the tail catching thing is a Hav trait? Shelby runs after Kodi and grabs him by his tail. He tries to hide it from her, but his lovely plume is an easy target. He can't get hers, because she has a tail that is tighly curled.

And the head banging thing - my two are always playing near or under the coffee table. At least 2x a day we hear loud head bangs.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You are right Michele, that is good point. Mine do the tail thing too! Sometimes when running outside, the one holding on to the tail gets dragged across he lawn!! Maybe another of Havanese's charm!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karen, Gracie's head is so tiny, she looks so baby-ish still, how cute! Love the 2nd pic, looks like she's wearing boots on her back legs.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Karen, what lovely pictures of your new baby!!!!!! I haven't had time to catch up, but just read through the whole thread and am soooo enjoying the photos. Gracie is adorable!!! I esp. love the ones of her peeking over her bed and this last one, with Jessie. They look adorable together!

You wrote: _"I have a dog now - 13 year old Cairn Terrier. But she's just not a puppy anymore, and I can't remember everything we did with her. "_ I know of a Cdn. breeder who bred Cairns for 30 yrs. and started with the Havanese because they seemed like a great match with the Cairns. You see, I think those two will be great friends! It might even get Jessie to become a little more active and puppylike.

As to what you'll remember and forget...... I had read through a LOT of books before Ricky came home and once he was here, I couldn't remember a darn thing it seemed! lol I had books opened on the kitchen counter, the coffee table, in the bathroom....... lol

I, too, was a little concerned about how much he was sleeping for the first weeks, and I didn't want him up at 3 a.m. , ready to play! I was told puppies sleep a lot, not to worry. The advice was true. 

Gracie is a doll! She has a very cute face and looks like she's very happy to be with her new family. Thanks for sharing your joy and photos with the rest of us, Karen!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen,

The new pics of Gracie are the cutest and the last one is just the sweetest. Gracie is so gorgeous and she is such a petite little thing. How much does she weigh?


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the nice replys on Gracies pictures. We think she's cute!!

Maryam ~ too funny about the boots. I agree. I'm not sure why that picture turned out that way. LOL Maybe she's a cowgirl??

Julia ~ Gracie is tiny. At 10 weeks, last Saturday, she weighed 2 lbs. 9 1/2 oz.!! I'm really hoping she grows to be at LEAST 9 pounds. Her Mom is about 13 pounds and her Dad is between 9 - 10 pounds. I really didn't intentionally buy a "teacup". I really hope she grows. It's actually somewhat of a concern of mine. Once I had a Yorkie that was 2.8 pounds fully grown. He was adorable, but way too tiny, and he ended up with health problems.  Does anyone know the average weight of a Havanese at 10 weeks?

Karen


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

There are some threads about puppy weight and I think someone even compiled all the weights to one post..I'll see if I can find it and PM you.

Gucci was that little, but she is close to 9 lbs too. I believe her parents weighing 8 and 10, but a wee runt! They grow quickly the first 6-7 months so don't worry yet...unless you are like me and panic if they skip a meal! lol

Oh..here it is, incase anyone else is interested! lots of new pups here:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1681&highlight=chart+weight

Kara


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks, Kara! It looks there are smaller havanese than her at 10 weeks that ended up much bigger. I'm glad for that!! I need to stop worrying. I KNOW you can relate. Thanks for finding the thread.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I got Sissy at 10 weeks and she was around 4lbs.
She is now 13.5 lbs. - big girl!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen,

Don't worry, while Gracie is pettite, she is definitely not a "teacup", just on the smaller side of the standard. I am guessing she will be between 8 and 9 lbs, probably closer to 9.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Karen, 

Gracie is a cutie...

Both Reece and Preston were just over 2lbs when I got them at 10 weeks..Reece is 16lbs and on a diet...and Preston is 13lbs and skinny...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is completely adorable and hey if they are in bed together right away- WOW! Isabelle acted like Dora didn't exist for at least 2 weeks!

Amanda


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

marjrc said:


> . . .
> 
> You wrote: _"I have a dog now - 13 year old Cairn Terrier. But she's just not a puppy anymore, and I can't remember everything we did with her. "_ I know of a Cdn. breeder who bred Cairns for 30 yrs. and started with the Havanese because they seemed like a great match with the Cairns. You see, I think those two will be great friends! It might even get Jessie to become a little more active and puppylike.


Marj - How neat is that??!! Jessie in her prime acted just as wild as a Havanese, but she is super mellow . . . very low maintenance dog now. That's so cool how they are a great match. I'm hoping with the age difference it will be. Definitely if they were the same age though!!



Paige said:


> Karen,
> 
> Gracie is a cutie...
> 
> Both Reece and Preston were just over 2lbs when I got them at 10 weeks..Reece is 16lbs and on a diet...and Preston is 13lbs and skinny...


Wow - So I do have hope!! Yeah!! I think she will be between 9 - 10, just like Julia said.



ama0722 said:


> She is completely adorable and hey if they are in bed together right away- WOW! Isabelle acted like Dora didn't exist for at least 2 weeks!
> 
> Amanda


Well, Jessie pretty much sits there and "tolerates" whatever Gracie is doing or just runs off. Gracie just hopped in bed with Jessie because shes used to the snuggle with other dogs. After the tail entertainment, of course!! I think Jessie is really pretty much annoyed by her puppy ways at the moment. LOL She would be the perfect mother - very patient. I'm so glad they are working it out between the two of them.

Karen


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

Love the new pictures of Gracie - especially the one with her and Jesse in bed - just precious! I can't wait to get Gracie and Roxie and their brother Kody together to play.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

OK - I have REAL issues. Jessie ran off - right in front of me last night after dark. I tried to get her to come, and she just ran the other way. My daughter tried the same also. Jessie did the same with her!!! Arghhh!! I thought we were trying to make her feel like she was still special after Gracie came home, but now I'm wondering what we can do differently. It took us a good 20 minutes to find a black dog in the dark. I just hope she doesn't run off again - my daughter was crying hysterically!!!

The X-Pen is pretty much Gracies'. We try to keep Jessie out of it because it has Gracies' puppy food in it. Jessie got up off her bed and high tailed it in there before we could stop her. So, we put Gracies' food away and let Jessie go in there. We figure that was Jessie was of communicating with us. Then Gracie got on top of her and they both fell asleep together. Do you think Jessie is just trying to be more a part of Gracie's life even though they don't play? This is confusing because I feel like Jessie is upset with me - even though we are probably paying more attention to her than any time before. How do you help a dog overcome jealousy?

Diana - That is so funny about mixing their names up. I've been doing the same. When I showed my husband the pictures of Roxie he thought it was Gracie.

Karen


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh no, Karen!! How scary! 

I wouldn't know why Jessie ran off, but would definitely keep her leashed at all times. You don't want anything happening to her. There are ways to get the dog to come to you, but running after it will never work. There's a thread or two about that in here somewhere.... Running in the other direction often does the trick, but it doesn't sound like that would have worked for Jessie. She seemed bent on leaving, right? 

I am sure others will have great advice for you. I'd be worried too. Don't you wish these dogs could talk so we could really understand what they're going through??


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Karen,

I haven't been through this but I have read that others experienced a period of 'jealousy'...which abated after a few weeks/month or so. Maybe you should start a new thread on it and you'd get more suggestions? Did Jessie hear something? Another dog perhaps that made her go investigate?

It *may* be coincidental? Gosh, I don't know..I suppose you could tell if she was jealous, but I do think the more time they spend together and get to know each other they will love each other.

The fact that they snuggle up and sleep together is a GOOD SIGN.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Karen, your little Gracie has the sweetest face! I am sure will be a source of great joy and companionship for you and your family!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

*Updates & Photos*

Here's a quick update . . .

Our litter playdate went very well with Gracie, Roxie & Kody. Without a doubt the puppies all remembered each other and went into their littermate "roles" quite well. They played so hard!! It was so cute to see!! They are all very sweet little puppies. Of course, they had only been apart 6 days. It was nice to see them in a different environment and after their adjustments with their new families. We are definitely planning to HAVe another. As for the pictures - Gracie is the runt. It is really hard to tell the girls apart unless you know that. Gracie also has the pink collar.

As far as my two dogs - Gracie & our 13 year old Cairn Terrier, Jessie - they have been getting along pretty well. We just let them figure it out and try to butt out. Though we do try to stop Gracie from biting (playful and teething) Jessie too hard. Jessie has NEVER growled or anything - just ran off or flinched because Gracie was biting too hard. Talk about patience!! Jessie definitely likes to be in with the action more than usual - and we have been giving her tons more than shes used to. The other night, Jessie went inside her kennel to hide, and Gracie got in and snuggled right up to her. It seemed they were both happy. I think it is all working out. I must report - I believe it is already apparent that Gracie is the alpha dog!! Jessie is trying to hold her own, but doesn't really want to put a fight. She kind of goes with the flow. Good or not?? Is it normal for a "new" dog to assume the alpha role?

I can't imagine life without Gracie now. Oh, and she has rang her bell to go potty or outside 3 times now, and she is picking "Sit" pretty fast. They really are smart dogs - wow!!
Karen


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's so great that you guys can all get together! Kubrick's two siblings are all over (one in Florida and the other in Kentucky) and I would have loved to be able to do play dates with them.

That picture of Kodi on his hind legs is too cute! I love all the pictures! 

I only have one dog, but I have heard from people with more than one that it can happen that the new dog will become alpha. I don't think it's something to worry about unless Gracie is truly making Jessie's life miserable. It will all work itself out in due time.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Karen! 

LOVE The pictures  They are all soooo cute together! I'm glad yall' had fun.

As far as Gracie movin' in on 'alpha', I've read a bit about that in Cesar's books, you may want to check those out. He does talk about how younger dogs will sense a 'weakeness' or lack of strength in older dogs and try to move in as the 'youngest and strongest' in the pack. You may want to start another thread if you want more insight/opinions on it. Is Gracie being aggressive? Or is it more just playfulness?

She will mellow out some! Gucci seemed to get more 'mature' and prissy...around 5-6 months, I guess changing a little and being a more 'grown up' acting. It sounds like they love each other :kiss:, but dogs have a different way of communicating with each other, it almost sounds like Gracie really wants Jessie to *accept* her, if she keeps trying to snuggle with her. Have you seen Gracie lay on her back around Jessie? That's a sign of submission.

Be well and hugs!
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, I almost cried when I saw the pics of those three playing together. How lucky you are to have everyone so close!!! Like the pic with Kody on his hind legs!!
Laurie


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karen, thanks for the lovely update, I was going to pm you, cause I'm so impatient. Love the pictures and it's so nice to see them all play together!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, thanks for the pictures. what a great update. If you want to give jessie some help in gaining or maintaining alpha status- try feeding jessie first and make gracie watch. The alpha always eats first. This trick however didn't work with us!!! Jasper our oldest refused to eat first, he would hide rather than eat before Cash--- but it all worked out-- they are happy in their roles-- and now at one and almost two years of age it is really hard to tell who is alpha. 

Now as far as the puppies go- you can just tell Kody is the alpha of that group...


----------



## rockluvr (Oct 9, 2007)

*Roxie, Gracie and Kody's playdate*

I'm hesitant to post these photos as Karen is a MUCH better photographer than I am. I have lots of blurry photos of balls of fur! The pups were moving SO FAST. Roxie and all the pups clearly had a great time together and we moms did too! Roxie was worn out and slept well that night.

Karen, congrats on Gracie ringing the bell! Roxie seems to have decided that it is SO much easier to just go on the pad and didn't ring it at all yesterday.:Cry: Actually, I can't complain, Roxie has yet to have an accident. All have been on the pad or outside. 

Reunited at last! Tug of war with bark. Gracie and Kody - you can't catch me!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

These are so adorable but it makes me want to go in and not get one puppy but bring home the entire litter!!! It is so awesome that you guys are close enough to have a play date likes this!!!

I think Alpha does go with attitude. Isabelle is still alpha in our house but Dora does put her in place when she acts out of hand. Belle sometimes attacks Dora's face and Dora will remind her she is much bigger than her by standing over her. But you are way more likely to see Belle go out the door first, hump Dora, etc.

Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, just look at those little cuties!! Toooo much!! Thanks for posting. They are adorable.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting the new and updated pictures, all three pups are just adorable. You are so lucky that all three can play together on regular basis.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Playdates are such fun, and it must be even better since they're siblings. It will be so nice for them to grow up together. Adorable little pups!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yiippeeeeee! Puppy pictures! It's so great that you could get together and that the siblings have such a fun time. You are lucky to be close to each other! CUTE, cute, cute! 

*"Good or not?? Is it normal for a "new" dog to assume the alpha role?"*

Sammy arrived here at 7.5 months of age when Ricky was 8 mths. old and is the alpha of the two. He's almost half Ricky's size too! lol He is nervous and shy around people and will hide sometimes for a short while, but with Ricky he's more sure of himself and Ricky is a wimp. lol

Like others have said, if it's not aggressive, but more of a passive role, I wouldn't worry, but feeding Jessie first, grooming her first, treating her first, etc... will just remind Gracie that Jessie deserves some respect.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

marjrc said:


> *"Good or not?? Is it normal for a "new" dog to assume the alpha role?"*
> 
> Sammy arrived here at 7.5 months of age when Ricky was 8 mths. old and is the alpha of the two. He's almost half Ricky's size too! lol He is nervous and shy around people and will hide sometimes for a short while, but with Ricky he's more sure of himself and Ricky is a wimp. lol
> 
> Like others have said, if it's not aggressive, but more of a passive role, I wouldn't worry, but feeding Jessie first, grooming her first, treating her first, etc... will just remind Gracie that Jessie deserves some respect.


Marj - You are always full of good advice. Thanks so much. Neither dog is aggressive. Gracie is just a playful puppy, and Jessie is just old. We have been trying to show that we respect Jessie. Gracie can even get get Jessie to run off if she barks at her through the screen door, and there is no way for Gracie to get to her. I'm thinking Jessie is just truly annoyed by Little Gracie. Just recently, Jessie has been hobbling around more than before. So, I believe she is just running short on time. I just hate that feeling and want her as comfortable as possible. And Little Gracie needs our attention - all new puppies do. I know it will all work out. Too bad they weren't puppies together. Jessie was just as fiesty and had as much energy as any havanese when she was young!! Time will tell what happens.

Karen


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How bittersweet!  Karen, I'm sure it's tough to see Jessie limping and not being her young, energetic self, but at the same time Gracie is making you all so happy with her youthful antics. I'll bet Jessie does like Gracie some of the time. She probably just wishes the pup would pace herself a little bit! lol


----------

